# Sub Contracting fees



## daniellez86 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi I am looking to start medical billing credientialing on the side and was wondering if anyone has a good idea about fees. I have read that the national fee is 8.5 that seems high but the client base will mainly include nuerologists, urologist, gastro, internal medicine. I was wondering what is the going rate and fees people are charging for sub contracting...

Thanks so Much!!


----------

